# paphiopedilum delenatii forma album x niveum forma album



## Hakone (Oct 11, 2008)

Who has photo of paphiopedilum delenatii var. album x niveum var. album


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2008)

would the album form of both parents change much on Deception II? It's already white with a yellow stam, as is delenatii album. Would you lose that yellow?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought today


----------



## philoserenus (Oct 11, 2008)

my goodness! look at it go--climbing like no tomorrow... sometimes i wonder y in the world would they even evolve such an adaptation


----------



## Candace (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like repotting is in its future.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 11, 2008)

That's interesting.. first time I've see a brachy/parvi actually climb so high... but it looks like there is a new shoot emerging from the base of the shoot (partially covered by moss).. As the new growth seems to want to produce roots from high up (the brownish part), would it b epossible to wrap some sphag around that part and hope it will produce more roots, so that it can be severed and potted up on its own..?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 11, 2008)

philoserenus said:


> my goodness! look at it go--climbing like no tomorrow... sometimes i wonder y in the world would they even evolve such an adaptation



I've seen speculation, and it makes sense, that climbing like this would be an adaptation to a location where forest floor litter or moss growth, etc. was accumulating quickly. The stem needs to elongate to keep the leaves from being buried. Another way to look at it is that this is similar to a stolon, as seen in some paph species (armeniacum, etc.) regularly, but growing upward. Either way, this pattern of growth is occasionally triggered by some combination of genetics, environment and physiology - unusual perhaps, but not abnormal, and possibly adaptive.

I've seen this in seedlings in flask or recently out of flask. The constant moisture, low light and crowding in flask might mimic the conditions that initiate this elongated growth in nature.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2008)

Somebody in an earlier thread asked if Paphs could be mounted. I wonder if this would be a possibility with this one?


----------



## Ernie (Oct 11, 2008)

In my experience, looks like it was left in flask way too long or was grown in very low light soon after deflasking. Also evidenced by the change in leaf morphology IMO. I've never had much luck recovering such plants, but could easily imagine that folks with great humidity could with ease. Mounting would be a thing to try to keep the new roots from drying out too fast. New roots tend to emerge higher than the old ones, and if they pop out into constantly dry conditions, they probably won't do well. As long as the original roots are kept healthy it will persist and new starts should be normal as long as conditions are correct. Normal colored delenatiis and niveums don't climb, at least mine never do, no reason the albinos would. BTW, albino delenatii is properly Paph. delenatii fma. albinum, niveum is Paph. niveum fma. album, right Olaf? Your hybrid would be called Paph. Deception II, google that and you'll probably hit a ton of spotted versions, just erase the spots. It'll be white with a nifty green veined niveum staminode probably; chances of two flowers per spike are decent too. 

-Ernie


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

To me, this looks like that top growth is coming from a shoot arising from the centre of the bottom growth. This seems odd to me, unless I'm not seeing the picture right. If it was like a stolon, wouldn't it start from the side of the growth?


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 12, 2008)

very interesting.....this morphology reminds me of why paphs and cypripediums are related


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Kevin said:


> To me, this looks like that top growth is coming from a shoot arising from the centre of the bottom growth. This seems odd to me, unless I'm not seeing the picture right. If it was like a stolon, wouldn't it start from the side of the growth?



The 'top' and 'bottom' growth are a single growth with unusually elongated internodes, in some ways reminiscent of a stolon but growing upward.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 13, 2008)

That is registered as Paph. Deception II. It will look like this but an album form.

Here is a link to a photo ( this is not an album type just the regular one) http://www.orchidehuset.se/images/Paphiopedilum Deception II.jpg

Ramon


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> The 'top' and 'bottom' growth are a single growth with unusually elongated internodes, in some ways reminiscent of a stolon but growing upward.



Weird.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 13, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> That is registered as Paph. Deception II. It will look like this but an album form.
> 
> Here is a link to a photo ( this is not an album type just the regular one) http://www.orchidehuset.se/images/Paphiopedilum Deception II.jpg
> 
> Ramon



Hello Ramon,
thanks you very much


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 13, 2008)

This looks like a flower stem that decided to produce a growth rather than a flower. That would be closer to a keiki than a convoluted growth.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay besseae! :crazy:
No seriously, it's very interesting; keep us posted.


----------



## bellas (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello, I had this same problem with a p delenatii v album! What I did was bend the stem over into another pot, covered the roots and let it grow naturally, in fact I just detatched it from the main growth a few days ago.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

Weird and interesting!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I've got one, in bloom right now...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice and interesting. But it took too long to open!oke: JohnBoy, you got it from Hakone?oke:


----------



## John Boy (Sep 24, 2012)

No, I think I had it from Jerry;0)


----------



## fibre (Sep 24, 2012)

soo white!


----------



## Hakone (Sep 24, 2012)

2008






today 2012


----------



## fibre (Sep 24, 2012)

soo green


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope this isn't one of those that keep growing and never blooming Hakone


----------



## Hakone (Sep 24, 2012)

John Boy said:


> Well, I've got one, in bloom right now...



Hi John Boy,

please show me the whole plant .


----------



## John Boy (Sep 24, 2012)

Not a problem. Give me a day or 2... ;0)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2012)

It looks better than I thought it would. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 25, 2012)

Like a very white Deli 'album' with pale staminode.


----------

